# and some Conner field pics



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

These were pictures taken at an intro to retriever training camp last february. It was Conner's very first experience in the field. Before that day, he believed that anything that wasn't meant for him to eat had no business in his mouth. The experience of chasing down a live pigeon certainly has changed his mind!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I love this! How did you get started in field events?? I would LOVE to get Enzo started on something like that.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, great photos! you can't give up field training!!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

my favorite is the middle picture. Even though it looks like not much is going on there, you can tell that if I let go of his collar he was going to be off. For my little boy that grew up thinking retrieving was stupid, that desire is so awesome to see.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful shots


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love the pictures, the first one is just a great shot, he is really working to get the birdie!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Very cool pics! It is amazing what live birds can bring out in our dogs! I am hoping that if I get this job I interviewed for today that I can afford to get Tucker into more training. Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great pictures Jodie! Conner is a natural, plus a real cutie.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Good to hear from you Laura! I thought you'd left us forever!


----------

